# How to get rid of scuds ?



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Hello 

I have scuds in my 10gl planted shrimp tank. I'm trying to get rid of them for while by using scud traps and endler fish as well as pygmy corries bun nothing help. See attached pictures with scuds and traps that catch baby shrimps as well as some scuds. Any help is appreciated


----------

